# Looking for instructor in atlanta



## knight2000 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am looking for an instructor in the Atlanta area. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 29, 2007)

Your question as it is written sounds like you are looking for a specific instructor? If that is not the case, the paragraph below might help you out.

I am not from Atlanta, however, if you are looking for an American Kenpo school in Atlanta you might want to use the "search" function on this site to see if any past threads might reference Atlanta schools. If not, perhaps a search on the internet might yield some prospects for you.

Hope you are able to find something that will help.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 29, 2007)

I couldn't resist, so here is an entry I cu and pasted that found on a MartialTalk thread using the "search" function: If you can't find something close to you, perhaps a call to one of the many telephone numbers listed might further assist you. Good luck.

*Re: American Kenpo Schools in Georgia* 
*School Name*:Robert Ray Kenpo Karate *Address*:2164 Fountain Square 
Snellville, GA 30078-3196 *Phone*:770-979-6900 *Head Instructor /* *Rank*:Robert Ray, 6th Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:IKKA, CKF, US Martial Arts Assoc. *Description*:Mr. Ray teaches the complete Ed Parker Kenpo curriculum, as it was being taught at the time of Mr. Parker's death in 1990. We are the only professional school in Metro Atlanta under the Richard "Huk" Planas / Lee Wedlake (8th Degree) lineage. Originally trained in Tae Kwon Do (1972-79), Mr. Ray has 27 years experience in Martial Arts, including extensive tournament experience and training in both the Tracy Kenpo system and Ed Parker Kenpo.*Website*:Robert Ray Kenpo Karate

*School Name*:Thousand Dragon's Kenpo *Address*: 
121 Jeanine Way  Augusta, GA 30909 Phone:706-667-8542 *Head Instructor /* *Rank*:Kenny Gonzalez, 1st Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:CKF *Description*:A direct student of Mr. Lee Wedlake, Jr. 

*School Name*:American Kenpo Karate of Georgia *Address*:995 Hawthorne Ave. Athens, GA 30606 *Phone*:706-546-8851 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tim Kinney *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:AKTS *Email* *Address*:Mr. Kinney

*School Name*:Keith Mathews Kenpo Karate *Address*:7850 Cumming Hwy, Suite 300 Canton, GA 30115 *Phone*:678-493-3810 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Keith Mathews *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, American sport Karate *Description*:A "different" approach to Karate.*Website*:Keith Mathews Karate

*School Name*:Tracy's Kenpo Karate *Address*O Box 2111
Mableton, GA 30126 *Phone*:404-456-0015 *Head Instructor / Rank*edro Bennett *Style*:Tracy's  *Kenpo Associations*:Tracy's Karate *Description*:Serving Metro Atlanta *Website*:Mr. Bennett's School

*School Name*:Jade Tiger's School of Self-Defense *Address*:153 S. Liberty St.Waynesboro, GA 30830 *Phone*:706-799-4604 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tyrone L. Tablada *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Chinese Kenpo, Escrima, Jui-Jitsu, Chuan Fa *Associations*:North Carolina Kenpo Alliance, BKF, Chinese Kenpo Association *Description*:We offer authentic self-defense training based on 23 years of Martial Arts Experience and 10 years of Military Service. We foster a family environment based on hard work and discipline. We are located in The Body Right Fitness Center and offer 3000 sq. ft. to train in.* E-Mail*:Mr. Tablada *Website*:Jade Tiger's Website

*School Name*:Willow Way Kenpo *Address*:409 Bourne St. 
Smyrna, GA or 4486 Calumet Dr. Kennesaw, GA *Phone*:404-975-8301 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Bart Mitcham *Style*:Tracy's  *Kenpo Associations*:Tracy's Karate

*School Name*:Eastern Kenpo Karate Society *Address*: 
P.O. Box 38 Milledgeville, GA 31061 *Phone*:912-452-5883 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Brint Berry, 6th Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American *Kenpo Associations*:UKKA, AKKS, UKKF, IKKI, WKKA

*School Name*:American Kenpo Karate Productions, Inc.*Address*: 
2241 Idlewood Rd. Tucker, GA 30084 *Phone*:770-493-8970 Head *Instructor / Rank*:Robert Quinn, 4th Deg. Kenpo / 5th Deg. Arnis *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Remy Presas' *ArnisAssociations*:AKKS, *IMAF Description*:I received my 3rd degree from Master Parker in 1988 and after his passing was promoted to 4th under the WKKA organization. I'm a first generation student of Grandmaster Remy Presas and presently hold the highest rank in the southeast in Mr.Presas's organization.

*School Name*:Jim Thompson's Kenpo Camp *Address*:4413 Buchanan Hwy.
Dallas, GA 30132 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Jim Thompson *Style*:Ed Parker's American  *Kenpo Associations*:AKKS

*School Name*:Octagon Self Defense *Address*:1385 Highland Ridge Rd.
Smyrna, GA 30082 *Phone Number*:770-402-2394 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tony Niebank


----------



## teej (Jun 30, 2007)

Some of the above school information is way out of date. However; for Ed Parker American Kenpo instruction, I highly recommend Keith Mathews. His school is a little N. of Atlanta.

Teej


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to HOTLANTA!!!

There are only 3 places you can learn EPAK in Atlanta.  Kevin Killroe (teaches privately in N Gwinette) Keith Mathews (Has a school in Canton 40min North of Atlanta) and myself (I teach a small group every week and live just off of 400N exit 6 in Dunwoody/Atlanta).  I can put you into contact with any of us.  Myself and Kevin trained under Lee Wedlake and for the past 2+ year we have been training under Zach Whiston (Basically the Planas line).  We all have 10+ years of experience of EPAK so which ever is the best location for you I would recommend)  I do know that Keith is still under Mr Wedlake and speaking of which he will be here in late Aug.  Please feel free to shoot me a e-mail anytime.

bbrown2026@hotmail.com

Best whishes on your quest.


----------



## Cholula (Nov 9, 2007)

I just registered on this forum web page, and I couldn't figure out how to start my own "thread".  I did see the, "Looking for Instructor in Atlanta" though.  I am not looking for an instructor in Atlanta, but I may be moving to Boston in the next few months.  Does anyone know of good Kenpo schools and instructors there?


----------

